# Blog on Google in 8 minutes!



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

So I was doing various keyword searches on Google to see where my blog was listed and noticed a post that I had just published. Google even confirmed this by saying that it was only 8 minutes old!

How do they put this into the searches so quickly. I would understand within an hour or two but in 8 minutes? That's crazy!


----------



## Darkodarko (Dec 18, 2008)

Automation I assume. Some type of system.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

pwapparel said:


> So I was doing various keyword searches on Google to see where my blog was listed and noticed a post that I had just published. Google even confirmed this by saying that it was only 8 minutes old!
> 
> How do they put this into the searches so quickly. I would understand within an hour or two but in 8 minutes? That's crazy!


Phillip, what was the term you used. By the way I was asked by Phillip to be a contributor to his blog. it was an honor to be asked. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Holy cow Phillip.. I entered just "t shirt blog Lou" and it came up..


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

It can't be hard for a company like google who has thousands of whiz kids/internet geeks working for them all the time. When they control the platform, they can control the content. Do blogs work for you?


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

badalou said:


> Holy cow Phillip.. I entered just "t shirt blog Lou" and it came up..


I told you in the PM we were very high in many google searches before the reset. Unfortunately during the reset we were gone so long that our PageRank dived and we lost nearly all relevance.

I spent a lot of time working on SEO for the blog to be sure that the content is easily seen by search engines and they usually get a pretty high starting rank in the search for the relevant keywords.

Also Lou, the more articles you post, the higher that "t shirt blog Lou" listing will raise in Google (wink-wink)

If anyone else would like to contribute to the blog, simply send me a PM and I'll give you a contributor account for you. Contributors get their links posted in our blog (which can be very helpful for your website once we get our page rank back.) Also when traffic starts raising and gets steady, we will monetize the blog and contributors will share in any income from the ads.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

skylandprinting said:


> Do blogs work for you?


When I had the blog before the reset, (for those who don't know, I had the blog setup once but it had to be reset due to a botched upgrade of our blog program.) it brought it a lot of extra traffic for my t-shirt site.

What I did was for certain topics (family reunion shirts, band shirts, politician shirts, etc.) I would blog about the best things to look for in a t-shirt company specializing in this type of printing. Throughout the blog article I would post URLs leading to landing pages on my main t-shirt site that were targeted for each blog post. This lead to a lot higher traffic stats for our website (both from people going from the blog to the website, as well as Google seeing that the landing page was extremely relevant for those searches). It also increased sales during that time.

For the reincarnation though, so far I have stuck to informational posts and haven't linked them with my companies main site. 

If you would like to use this approach to boost referrals and sales to your website, PM me and ask to be a contributor for my blog. As Google sees that my blog is putting out high quality content and once our blog starts raising in the ranks, any sites linked to from my blog will also raise. It's a win-win for everyone!


----------



## skylandprinting (Jul 3, 2007)

How do I add a Blog to our site, or did you Blog on another site?


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

I have the blog setup on our domain. It is not tied together with the design of my website at all.

The only link between the two is the logo in the header of the blog & the links from the blog pointing to the main site.


----------

